
FDA calls for heartburn drug Zantac to be pulled from market immediately - pseudolus
http://www.cnn.com/2020/04/01/health/zantac-fda-remove-from-market-bn/index.html
======
ornornor
Some baking soda with water works pretty well for me and give instant relief.
It doesn’t taste great (although the glass of water they follows tastes sweet,
it’s funny) but it’s dirt cheap and has no adverse effects afaik.

I’ve always wondered what all these antacid drugs do better than baking soda.
Anyone knows?

